# Phrag. besseae



## Felix (Nov 1, 2014)

I simply love _Phrag_. _besseae_. It's really an all-time favorite for me. First flower this year, another _besseae_ and the forma _flavum_ still need some time. 









Additionally, here is a photo of another besseae from my favorite orchid breeder. It looked quite interesting to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

That's about the reddest one I've seen!

The bottom one looks a little malformed.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2014)

Yay besseae!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree, my favorite too.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice colored besseae! The bottom one looks like Phrag. St. Ouen to me.


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 2, 2014)

Is this greenhouse yours? 

First besseae is lovely!!


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh, I dream of such a greenhouse. Unfortunately, that's not mine but the greenhouse from the Lemförder Orchideenzucht where I took a photo of the second besseae.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 2, 2014)

That's exactly the besseae flower shape that I prefer. Very nice.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2014)

The first one is gorgeous!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 2, 2014)

The first one is so nice! The petals are huge!


----------



## Felix (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah, thank you. I'm also very happy about that red beauty, catching myself sneaking around the plant everyday. 

I'm thinking about doing something with it, any ideas? Either to self-pollinate it or cross it, any guesses?


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 2, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 4, 2014)

Beautiful, I like the big petals!


----------



## Felix (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks!

Another _Phrag._ _besseae_ just opened it's first flower.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice saturated color!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2014)

Yay besseae!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2014)

Very very red!


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 21, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## Felix (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks! Finally, the forma _flavum_ made it too.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2014)

Very nice yellow!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow...a golden beauty.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 5, 2014)

Felix said:


> Thanks! Finally, the forma _flavum_ made it too.


Ooh, flavum! For some reason I really like this colour on besseae.


----------



## Clark (Dec 5, 2014)

Yellow deserves its own thread.
_TFS_


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 5, 2014)

EXCELLENT flavum!!


----------



## Lmpgs (Dec 5, 2014)

Very showy!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice flowers and pictures!


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 6, 2014)

nice.great color


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2014)

nice. All yours?


----------



## Parryaw (Dec 8, 2014)

( please ignore/delete this post )


----------

